# Cordless phone will not work on LLU Exchange



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi. Hope this Thread is in the correct Section.

I recently took out Broadband et al from an outfit called Utility Warehouse.

Our cordless phone worked fine on the line until the moment Broadband was enabled on the line.

We were moved on to Local Loop Unbundled (LLU) on our Local Telephone Exchange.

We can now not make outgoing calls using our BT Freelance XA500 cordless phone. This is even with Wireless Router turned off (even turned off wireless doorbell - lol) and the phone plugged into test socket behind faceplate of BT Master socket.

The cordless phone works fine on my neighbours non-LLU telephone socket.

I have contacted the manufacturer (ironically BT who confirm there should be no compatibility issues)

We now have to use a corded phone for outgoing calls.

As soon as any number is pressed on the phone the dial tone clears but c. 7 seconds later "The number you have dialled has not been recognised..." message kicks in.

If I just dial loads of random numbers then the same thing happens 7 seconds after the first digit is pressed.

My ISP are unable to help despite their networking team supposedly investigating.

I heard from a retired BT Engineer that Cordless Base Units transmit DTMF tones differently to corded ones.

I am convinced it is something to do with LLU in the Exchange.

Can anyone help?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

did you install the filters / chokes you received,
with the broadband install package?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Absolutely.

Even with the cordless phone being the only device plugged in - still no outgoing calls. I turned off Router too. It's not filters as able to receive calls fine on cordless / corded and make outgoing on corded.

I even turned off the wireless doorbell! lol

Here is an extract of a cryptic email from the supposed "ongoing investigation"

********************************
Good Morning Mr Sadler,

I just received an update from the engineers advising that the trace has been looked into and some of the calls they received from you are being presented with 0, so they are progressing this fault further by sending an engineer to the exchange to make test calls at the HDF & MDF to determine if this is a fault with the CPE or the network.

I will pass you any furhter updates as soon as they become available. 
Kind Regards


Susanna Pizzol
Technical Department
Telecom plus PLC

********************


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

you might read / call / ask, whatever,
to figure out the working frequency / band,
the wireless router / modem uses,
and do the same with the wireless phone,
then see if one, or the other, can be changed,
.
i doubt if just changing the 'channels' of the phone,
will make a difference, might though, try it,
or,
last resort, give this phone to someone,
and buy yourself another phone,
just make SURE the phone is on another 'band'
older phone's numbers were the 900 mhz band,
then they went to 2.x ghz [don't remeber exact number],
the newer ones are in the 5.x ghz band,
.
we had a problem with PJ's ir control,
she has the gigaworks 750 on her workstation,
and the PROBLEM with that was,
every time she changed the volumn, or whatever,
the tv, or the sat radio,
would go completely bonkers on the channels!!
go figure!!!


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't locate the frequency info. Manufacturer BT simply say it SHOULD work on all PSTNs.

Here is link for manual.

http://www.telephonesonline.co.uk/BT User Guides/DECT Cordless/BT Freelance/freelance_xa_500.pdf

Like I say, I worked fine until the phone line was switched to LLU in Exchange it must therefore be something to do with that.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

CJS23 said:


> I heard from a retired BT Engineer that Cordless Base Units transmit DTMF tones differently to corded ones.
> 
> I am convinced it is something to do with LLU in the Exchange.
> 
> Can anyone help?


Howdy folks...

CJS23...

What the Engineer said couldb very well be true...

Try this for grins and giggles, Go into the phone setup and go to the dial tone and if it is on Tone switch to pulse or if on Pulse switch to Tone and see if it works...


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Already done, dude.

Have reset phone to Factory Defaults.

Have also checked PABX, Tone Dialling plus all other phone settings. Called Manufacturer - BT to double check.

Phone works on Chip Shop's line downstairs. Worked on our line until Broadband (LLU) was enabled at the Local Exchange. Had made outgoing call half hour before LLU was enabled.

The closest I can get is that it's to do with the way Cordless phones differ to Corded in their transmission of DTMF signals to the Exchange.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

well, might have to buy a new one,
if those engineers don't figure a solution?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

daniel_b2380 said:


> well, might have to buy a new one,
> if those engineers don't figure a solution?


It's looking that way.

Brought step-daughter's phone home - iDECT X1 - very moderrn - can't even get dialling tone on that!!


----------

